# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Máy tính tự khởi động khi cắm nguồn

## giangnt

máy của em chẳng hiểu sao khi cắm điện vào thì nó lại tự khởi động lên mặc dù em chưa đụng nút nào.vậy ai biết được nguyên nhân làm ơn chỉ cho em dùm cái.thanhk mọi người.:wacko:

----------


## Hatobaby

có thể nguồn điện có vấn đề, bạn thử kiểm tra lại xem.

----------


## hvcuong

> máy của em chẳng hiểu sao khi cắm điện vào thì nó lại tự khởi động lên mặc dù em chưa đụng nút nào.vậy ai biết được nguyên nhân làm ơn chỉ cho em dùm cái.thanhk mọi người.:wacko:


+ nếu máy thường xuyên bị vậy thì mới có vấn đề .còn một vài lần khi ráp thiết bị phần cứng thì là chuyện bình thường 

đối với những dòng main fc của samsung .khi bạn dựng máy , hoặc lắp ráp thiệt bị phần cứng xong bạn cắm dây nguồn là nó chạy luôn .nhưng đó chỉ là lần đầu tiên còn lần thứ 2 trở đi khi nào bạn nhấn power thì nó mới chạy 

nếu bạn bị thường xuyên .bạn tháo cục nguồn ra khỏi main .lấy cái xịt hơi ( xì khô xe máy ấy ) xịt vệ sinh hết các cánh quạt cũng như bẩn bên trong nguồn . xịt sạch luôn main ( chú ý vị trí dây power , refesh của case cắm vào main ) .sau đó ráp lại xem sao ?

----------


## thomom90

> máy của em chẳng hiểu sao khi cắm điện vào thì nó lại tự khởi động lên mặc dù em chưa đụng nút nào.vậy ai biết được nguyên nhân làm ơn chỉ cho em dùm cái.thanhk mọi người.


hiện tượng này là do cấu hình sai *bios*, bạn vào *bios*, mục *power manager*, tìm tới các mục *power on/wakup by...(ring/lan)* rồi chọn *disable
*nếu cách trên ko giải quyết được thì bạn làm theo cách của tuanthiem_vn2812*.* 
chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## inoxsangtrong

* bạn vừa ráp thiết bị mới
* bạn vừa reset main xong
* main lỗi
* nguồn lỗi

----------

